# THE FOUNDER arrives on Digital HD April 4 and Blu-ray Combo Pack & DVD on April 18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Based on the True Story of a Fast Food Empire
> 
> *The Founder*
> 
> ...


----------

